# what's average?



## kennajo

It's pretty easy to find average weights for GSD but how about height and length? Where do you measure from? Floor to shoulder? Base of neck to base of tail? I'd like to see where we are so please comment!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

measure from floor to top of shoulders, tip of nose to tip of tail? not sure about that one I never measure for 'length'


----------



## Chicagocanine

This diagram seems pretty good:










That's where I would measure the length to get a good measurement, I think and usually when breed standards are discussing length vs. height proportion I think this is what they mean.
Although the only time I've measured length is when measuring for a dog coat, and in that case they wanted shoulders/neck to the base of the tail along the back.


Another good one:


----------



## kennajo

Thanks for the attachments but neither give an average measurment. I'm curious because , it seems to me Rocky is extra long and tall and I'd like something for comparison. thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

measure him and throw out here))


----------



## BR870

kennajo said:


> Thanks for the attachments but neither give an average measurment. I'm curious because , it seems to me Rocky is extra long and tall and I'd like something for comparison. thanks!


Standard calls for a male to be 24-26" and the length to be 10-17% longer than tall. So that is a 26"-30" long...


----------



## kennajo

Ok thank you......he is 26" at withers and 27" base of neck to base of tail.


----------



## Chicagocanine

How old is he?


----------



## kennajo

6.5 months last weigh in was 8-17-11 and he was 52.50 lbs


----------



## Chicagocanine

Oh ok in that case I wouldn't read too much into his length/height/weight as he still has a lot of growing to do, and some dogs also can seem out of proportion as they grow.


----------



## PaddyD

kennajo said:


> Ok thank you......he is 26" at withers and 27" base of neck to base of tail.


The standard proportion is 8.5/10 where 8.5 is height and 10 is length
For example a dog that is 25.5 inches tall should be 30 inches long.

25.5 / 8.5 = 3 (x 10 = 30)


----------



## ALPHA

Alpha was 26 inches tall from shoulder blade to floor at 8 months... but he hasn't grown much more since then....


----------



## Duke-2009

Duke is 28.5" from the shoulder to floor. He is 2.5 years old and weighs 71lbs.


----------

